# المصرية العالمية أول شركة طيران خاصة تبدأ هذا العام



## محمد زرقة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

رغم التباطوء الاقتصادي .. تطير إلى 20 مدينة قال حسن عزيز رئيس (المصرية العالمية للطيران) ان الشركة تزمع بدء تشغيل اولى رحلاتها كشركة طيران تجارية هذا العام رغم التراجع العالمي في هذه الصناعة وانها ستطير الى 20 مدينة باستخدام طائرات ايرباص.
 وقال عزيز وهو طيار سابق انه يريد الاستفادة من انخفاض الاسعار اثناء الازمة المالية العالمية لاجتذاب الطلب على السفر الى مصر أكبر الدول العربية تعدادا للسكان حيث يفد عليها السياح لزيارة الاهرامات وشواطيء البحر الاحمر. 
وقال لرويترز بالتليفون ان هذه الفرصة يجب اقتناصها لانشاء شركة بسعر لن يكون متاحا بعد عامين. وأضاف ان أسعار الوقود منخفضة ومعدات الدعم رخيصة والخدمات رخيصة للغاية ورواتب العاملين التي تمثل أكبر عبء لاي شركة طيران منخفضة.
 والمصرية العالمية للطيران ستكون أول شركة طيران خاصة في مصر تقوم برحلات منتظمة وتنضم الى شركة مصر للطيران المملوكة للدولة وشركات الطيران العارض.
 ويتجه اقتصاد مصر الى أبطأ معدل نمو اقتصادي في خمس سنوات لكن عزيز قال انه مازال يرى ان هناك طلبا من جانب العاملين المغتربين والسياح.
 وتجتذب مصر أكثر من عشرة ملايين سائح يقبلون على زيارة الاثارالفرعونية في مدينة الاقصر.
 وقال عزيز ان الشركة ستخدم صناعة السياحة والعمال المصريين المغتربين العاملين في الدول العربية واوروبا. واضاف ان شركة الطيران ستسعى الى تقديم تذاكر رخيصة لتنافس شركات النقل. 
وخفضت شركات الطيران العالمية عشرات الاف الوظائف مع تباطوء الاقتصاديات العالمية وتوقفت أكثر من 40 شركة طيران عن العمل خلال العشرين شهرا الماضية لكن عزيز يرى ان الاسعار ستتحسن. 
وقال انه يتوقع خلال عام ونصف العام عندما تتعافى الاسواق ان تشهدالاسعار ارتفاعا كبيرا.
 وراهنت شركات الطيران الاصغر في الشرق الاوسط على ان النموالاقتصادي في المنطقة المصدرة للنفط سيتيح لها تجاوز الازمة. 
وقالت شركة طيران دبي ومقرها الامارات العربية المتحدة انها ستبدأالعمل هذا العام. وبدأت (وطنية للطيران) ومقرها الكويت كشركة للطيران الفاخر واعلنت انها تأمل في تحقيق نقطة التعادل بين المصروفات والايرادات بحلول عام 2011. 
وقال عزيز ان المصرية العالمية للطيران تسلمت أولى طائراتها وهي طائرة مستأجرة من طراز ايرباص ايه 320 اليوم الثلاثاء.
 واضاف ان هذه الطائرة هي الاولى في اسطول يتوقع ان ينمو الى عشر طائرات في غضون خمس سنوات.
 وتزمع الشركة اضافة ثلاث طائرت اخرى خلال الاثني عشر شهرا القادمة وستختار فقط طائرات ايرباص ايه 320 لتوفير الاموال التي تنفق على الصيانة وقطع الغيار.
 وقال عزيز ان الشركة تتوقع تسلم رخصة للطيران بحلول يوم الاحد وستبدأ رحلات طيران تجريبية يوم 20 ابريل نيسان الحالي على ان تبدأ اولى رحلاتها التجارية في يونيو حزيران. 
وقال عزيز ان المصرية العالمية للطيران ستطير الى دول عربية من بينها ليبيا والبحرين والكويت. واضاف انه في اوروبا ستقوم الشركة برحلات الى مدن من بينها كوبنهاجن وميلانو.


*المصدر : *الاقتصادية / رويترز


----------



## مختار سعيد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

على فكره انا واحد من ضمن العاملين بالشركه . والشركه الان فى تقدم دائم وملحوظ وبالفعل بدات التعاقد على تشغيل خطوط منتظمه بين مصر وبعض ادول العربيه


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## محمد صالح 87 (21 يونيو 2010)

ممكن أعرف أرقام التليفونات للشركه و مواقع مكاتبها في القاهره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ضروري


----------



## الايهم الانباري (23 يونيو 2010)

محتاج كودات لجهاز استنساخ مينولتا 3050


----------



## الايهم الانباري (23 يونيو 2010)

الروح حنت الك والعين مشتاكه وتدري اليحبه الكلب مو هين افراكه
صباح الخير على الجميع


----------



## الايهم الانباري (23 يونيو 2010)

تصليح جهاز استنساخ 3050مينولتا ومعرفة الكودات وطريقة تصليح الجهاز


----------



## الأخطبوط الألماني (2 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن أرقام و أماكن الشركة في مصر و مواعيد الطائرات


----------



## الأخطبوط الألماني (2 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااا


----------



## THE NEMESIS (8 مارس 2011)

طيب لو سمحتوا مفيش موقع رسمي للشركة لتمكين الحجز من النت؟


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 مارس 2011)

أرقام الحجز الرسمية للمصرية العالمية للطيران 

23377331 

23377332 

23377333 

23377334 

 مكتب الحجز بشارع البستان - ميدان التحرير​


----------



## مريم عماد (18 يونيو 2011)

الارقام ده مش مضبوطة والارقام الصحيحة هى كالتالى

27733771


27733772

27733773

27733774


----------

